# Tides and Moon phase



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

Hello Folks,
In your opinion, what does an ideal tide and moon phase look like for you when planning a day to go the beach (after reds, BU's or Specks)? I have read previous posts about being on the beach a few hours before low tide to take advantage of the baitfish being moved back into the 2nd gut, and how a full moon can be hit or miss but just curious what the more seasoned guys look for when looking at tides4fishing or similar sites.
Thanks!


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I personally have never found tides4fishing to predict anything in relation to how I was catching. I can't honestly say that it's been that great for tides either. I use it as a rough estimate for tides and as a lunar calendar.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Fish whenever you can.

Especially during new and full moons. Target times around the rise and setting of the moon with a moving tide.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

What I try to look for is the strongest movement of water. I'm not talking about water movement you can see or feel, but the movement based on tide predictions. Take this prediction below as an example. The strongest water movement will be from 11am until 3 pm, so this is the times I will fish. This day also falls on a full moon. In my experience with a full moon, the best activity is in the middle of the night or the middle of the day. Being that the best water movement on this day is in the middle of the day on a full moon, I would predict that this would be a good day and time to fish. Now this is only a prediction based on the information I have on hand. A front moving in, strong winds, or a number of other factors could turn this into a bad day to fish, regardless of tides or moon phase.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

*Solunar clock and table*



had2reg said:


> Fish whenever you can.
> 
> Especially during new and full moons. Target times around the rise and setting of the moon(minor) and the times about half way in between moonrises and moonsets(major) with a moving tide.


A solunar clock for Galveston

http://www.solunarclock.com/locations/US/Texas/Galveston

A solunar table for Galveston Pleasure Pier( scroll up a little)

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/texas/galveston-pleasure-pier#_solunar


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

When the tides and moon are happening somewhere on earth when I have a few hours free then I go fishing.

Just go when you can. All the scrimmaging vudu beforehand just messes you up.

You think charter captains only go on prime tide and moon days??? Cuz they seem to be loading customers at the dock every morning about daylight....

Just go. Enjoy.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

blueironboy said:


> Hello Folks,
> In your opinion, what does an ideal tide and moon phase look like for you when planning a day to go the beach (after reds, BU's or Specks)? I have read previous posts about being on the beach a few hours before low tide to take advantage of the baitfish being moved back into the 2nd gut, and how a full moon can be hit or miss but just curious what the more seasoned guys look for when looking at tides4fishing or similar sites.
> Thanks!


Ive kept surf logs for over 20 years, and when I was young I would fish the surf for literally days straight.

In general, for the surf, the majority of my fish have been caught under one of these conditions: sunrise, sunset, start of a tide or slacking of a tide.

The week leading up to a full moon can be epic, the backside of the full moon is usually the worst fishing of the month. Fishing is better than average around the new moon.

I don't even bother fishing the backside of the full moon. That's when I take care of all the honey-dos and I plan any non-fishing activities/obligations with the wife to fall on the backside of the full moon.

I suggest you fish as much as you can and start keeping a detailed log. Over time clear patterns will emerge. It's not all voodoo only highly complex with many variables.


----------

